# Market maker bots



## Naked shorts (9 December 2008)

I was curious if Market Maker bots are able to naked buy and sell to their market?

Anyone know much about them? or know where i can get some information from?


----------



## Trembling Hand (9 December 2008)

What markets? What Market Makers?


----------



## wayneL (9 December 2008)

Naked Bots?


----------



## skc (9 December 2008)

wayneL said:


> Naked Bots?




That's from the Austin Powers movie...fembots I think they were called.


----------



## Agentm (9 December 2008)

i sometimes see a naked bot around my place, tend to give that one a slappin..

if market makers are stark naked buyin or sellin i dont think it makes a fiddlers toss myself


----------



## Naked shorts (9 December 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> What markets? What Market Makers?




The spi200 market mainly. 

Goto section 28 on http://www.camron.com.au/mainpage.htm
(im on my mobile so i can link sites properly).
im not how else to answer the question "what market makers" as i have only just learnt about them on there.

Lol and what i mean about naked selling is, selling a contract without actually possessing it. I would imagine a market maker bot needs to fill orders in a quiet market, but does that mean that they need to have the contracts already in their account in order to fill the orders?


----------



## Trembling Hand (9 December 2008)

There is no market makers on the SPI.

All trades in futures are naked!! LONG & SHORT


----------



## Naked shorts (9 December 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> There is no market makers on the SPI.
> 
> All trades in futures are naked!! LONG & SHORT




.... So are there any on other futures? 

What about on equities.. Can they sell naked on them? Who controls the MM's on equities?


----------



## Trembling Hand (9 December 2008)

Naked shorts said:


> .... So are there any on other futures?
> 
> What about on equities.. Can they sell naked on them? Who controls the MM's on equities?




No MM on aussie shares like they have on NYSE. We have MM on options and warrants etc but thats it.

I don't know of any futs with official MM. Many traders may from time to time act like MM.


----------



## MRC & Co (9 December 2008)

I think some bank traders actually MM for the futs.  

Maybe wrong, but it wouldn't surprise me with some of the dodgy sh*t that gets pulled.


----------



## Agentm (9 December 2008)

ok, ok....

i  think i am getting it now..

in the future there will be bots,

they wont be naked unless they are "going back to the future"  and they end up like arnie in that bubble thing all naked..

friggin bots, they are pests imho..


----------



## sails (9 December 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> No MM on aussie shares like they have on NYSE. We have MM on options and warrants etc but thats it.
> 
> I don't know of any futs with official MM. Many traders may from time to time act like MM.




I didn't think there were official MMs either on the SPI, however, I have heard that XJO option MMs use the SPI to hedge.  Perhaps they do a bit more than hedging their option trades.  Have seen the list of MMs and they would have extremely deep pockets


----------



## Trembling Hand (9 December 2008)

sails said:


> I didn't think there were official MMs either on the SPI, however, I have heard that XJO option MMs use the SPI to hedge.  Perhaps they do a bit more than hedging their option trades.  Have seen the list of MMs and they would have extremely deep pockets




Yeah for sure there was a really nasty bot turned on 2-3 days before options expiry all of last year. It would smash the hell out of the market and we would get a very large range day in the opposite direction of the previous 2 weeks or so. Would be very handy no doubt if you had just wrote a heap of juicy options.

Once I got onto it it use to be my best day of the month


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 July 2013)

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...rt-ruling-expands-concept-market-manipulation


----------



## Trembling Hand (12 July 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> http://www.businessspectator.com.au...rt-ruling-expands-concept-market-manipulation




Ha! I guess now PEN should rise!


----------

